# Mountain ash branches + chinese water dragon=..?



## Adam-Griffin (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got my new viv for my water dragons, which coincided with the tree in my garden being cut down. I'm fairly certain it's a mountain ash, according to a few people I know but I have no idea when it comes to trees so I've attached a few pictures for clarification.

My question is; Can i put these straight in the viv, as they're too large to bake?

I've sanded all the sharp/rough bits off and theirs no way they're going to hurt them selves on them.

I have done a search, but as always on this forum it's full of contradictory replies and opinion. Some people say use bleech, some say wash them with warm water and then some say put them straight in there because water dragons live in trees anyway...

Slightly confused, and don't want to harm my dragons!

All opinions welcome!

Branch:










Whats left of it now...:


----------



## Adam-Griffin (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone :blush:?


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

from what ive read mate there is no UK parasite found in trees that are harmfull to reps..

but yeah if ya want to make sure ya will need to soak it in water for a while so when ya add 10% bleech the bleech dont soak in too deep, then will need to be rinsed well and soaked a little while longer to get rid of the bleech... its a lengthly process.........

do some research mate i read about it on here and on other sites 

nic


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ as above, I have used those branches for water dragons and horned dragons before with no problems, I did however wash them down : victory:


----------



## Adam-Griffin (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, all washed down now


----------

